# 8 pigeons need homes.



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

I have 8 pigeons in need of homes.Birds are all free,we just want them to have a good new home.Our health is not the best.Mates are listed together-will NOT seporate mated pairs.Pick up prefferred(but will consider shipping them)

*1 feral blue bar and his mate a black hen(who is missing half her 1 wing )

*1 feral cock and 1 pouter hen

* 1 racing homer cock,1 racing homer hen(she is blind-and can only be a pet -not in a loft.If you are picking up I will give you the cage for them)

*2 blue check juviniles-we think are both hens.(willing to seporate these 2 birds only)

I am located in Central,PA.If anyone is interested in taking any of the pairs,please let me know.If you are adopting them,picking up and would like to take the cage with you,that is fine. Will consider shipping the birds as well.

Please call me @814-944-3652 and ask for Steph


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 4, 2010)

Is one of the two juveniles young enough to be re-homed, so that I can let it fly outside? Also, would you ship her to Texas?
Can you please give me some information on how to find her a mate, as
I would like to keep a homing pigeon mating pair as pets.

Thanks, 
Anna M


----------



## kristikaye (Jun 23, 2010)

*looking for mate for my male*

Hi. I am inquiring about the 2 young hens that you're looking to place in good homes. My male lost his mate today, who died of unknown causes. She was a tumbler that was blind in one eye. He's a regular feral pigeon that fell out of the nest as a baby and then was raised by us. He's approximately 6 or 7 yrs old. 

We are considering another mate for him; but aren't sure how it would work out if we forced him with a female that we pick. He lived for about 5 yrs in a friend's pigeon aviary (of about 80 birds) and picked this hen himself. He had a tendency to be rough with her when strangers would come around the enclosure. We're just not sure what we should do, frankly. I hate the thought of him being lonely; but would hate to pair him with a bird & then have to separate them. What are your thoughts on forcing two together like that as I've never done it before.

Thanks.
Kristi


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 4, 2010)

By the time I found out you replied (which was today) we had already found somewhere else to get pigeons from, and i assumed you weren't going to reply to this thread. Sorry  
Unfortunately I'm still in high school, so i don't get to make the decision on how many pigeons I keep. We have four, and my mom is not willing to keep any others. Again, sorry, and I hope someone else will give them a good home :]


----------

